# No beak pigeon



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Dear Friends

A short face Egyptian Swift pigeon photo
you can say, it's a pigeon with no beak 

http://pigeon-photos.blogspot.com/2011/02/short-face-egyptian-swift-pigeon-image.html

My Best Regards

Mahmoud Hassan
my FB Account
http://www.facebook.com/egpigeon


----------

